# Anyone made an exhaust flapper for one of their models?



## JimDobson (Jan 11, 2021)

Anyone made an exhaust flapper for one of their models?

Do you have any photos you can share?


----------



## Sprocket (Jan 11, 2021)

This is the one I made for my version of the Zero-6 ( picture to the left.)
Look at Mark's Holt 75. He made a really nice one from GBritnells drawing.
Mine ended up feeling a little clunky, but it was probably 10 years ago I made that, and I like to think I'm better at it now...
Doug


----------



## Tim Wescott (Jan 11, 2021)

I can't help but think that starting with an oil fill cup cap would be a good idea.









						Spring Lid Oil Cups and Elbow Oilers - ABM Tools
					

Spring Lid Oil Cups and Elbow Oilers ABM Tools




					www.abmtools.com


----------



## JimDobson (Jan 11, 2021)

Sprocket said:


> This is the one I made for my version of the Zero-6 ( picture to the left.)
> Look at Mark's Holt 75. He made a really nice one from GBritnells drawing.
> Mine ended up feeling a little clunky, but it was probably 10 years ago I made that, and I like to think I'm better at it now...
> Doug



G'day Doug and thank you. Not knowing much about these at all, I take it that the part circled below from your pic is a counterbalance?


----------



## JimDobson (Jan 11, 2021)

Tim Wescott said:


> I can't help but think that starting with an oil fill cup cap would be a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tim


----------



## Sprocket (Jan 11, 2021)

Yup. too heavy for the exhaust without it I think. Just used a WAG* for the size, it looked right and it worked. Also, without a little counterweight, they close too fast and bounce.





*wild ass guess


----------



## JimDobson (Jan 11, 2021)

Sprocket said:


> Yup. too heavy for the exhaust without it I think. Just used a WAG* for the size, it looked right and it worked. Also, without a little counterweight, they close too fast and bounce.
> View attachment 122029
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers it looks exactly like what I would like to try to make.


----------



## Stefan-K (Jan 12, 2021)

JimDobson said:


> Anyone made an exhaust flapper for one of their models?
> 
> Do you have any photos you can share?



Here are 2 photos of my flapper which i have on my Lil`Brother and the Plan to make it. Don´t know anymore where i have the plan from. I believe its from the Tiny IC build log, but i`m not sure... anyway it works good and is nice to watch.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 12, 2021)

You will find that on a small i.c. engine, these things rattle like Hell. On a big truck or tractor you don't hear the noise they make, but on a small engine they are very noisy.


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 12, 2021)

Here is the drawing I made for my Holt engine. I made mine from aluminum but it could be made from anything, brass, steel. Mine doesn't make any perceptible noise while the engine is running.


----------



## el gringo (Jan 12, 2021)

could someone  s'plain to dummie the use of a flapper
Ray M


----------



## dnalot (Jan 12, 2021)

el gringo said:


> could someone  s'plain to dummie the use of a flapper
> Ray M



It keeps rain and debris out of exhaust when engine is not running.  

Mark T


----------



## el gringo (Jan 12, 2021)

dnalot said:


> It keeps rain and debris out of exhaust when engine is not running.
> 
> Mark T


thank you Mark, that would be the same as the beer can (photo available on request) I manually place  on my Earthmaster tractor to protect the valves from rusting.
Ray m


----------



## JimDobson (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks all, appreciate the drawings and the replies and thoughts very much.


----------

